# There is not a big enough gap between the bottom of the exterior door and threshold



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The threshold is built into the frame and attached from underneath--

They can be replaced but it's not an easy task.

Often the best solution is to cut off the bottom of the door and add an aluminum door bottom with a rubber sweep---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hard to tell from those pictures but that use looks like an adjustable sill to me.
Sure there's no plastic plugs covering up the adjustment screws?


----------



## mguise (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for your response everyone. 

So I looked jocaption and and there are no plastic plugs covering up the adjustment screws. When facing the inside side of the threshold you can see screws. I removed those screws. The brown top piece of the threshold can be opened from one side (it does not come completely off). I was hoping to find some kind of adjustment device inside the threshold but there is none. Also when you look at the threshold/sill it is one solid aluminum piece that is firmly planted on the floor. I do not see how it could go up or down.

oh'mike do you still think I should cut off the bottom of the door? If so, any suggestions as how to do this? The door appears to be metal.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

why not a seal that butts up to the inside face of the threshold. rather than try to make one that sets on top of the threshold .


----------



## mguise (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the response fix'n it. The seals that I found that butts up to the side of the door have a small lip that goes under the door. I don't have room to put anything under the door. It's a close fit (door to threshold). 

Do you know of any good seals that butts up to the side of the door and in no way goes under the door.

If not, what do you think about cutting the bottom of the door. Or do you have any better ideas?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Find the aluminum door bottom before you cut---that might be a search---

I've cut those with a circular saw using a carbide wood blade---wear eye protection--


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

after i logged off, i realized that my idea would not be water proof. if that matters. my brain was thinking along the lines of air sealing.

if all you need is air sealing. get a piece of flat something = wood, metal, pvc. oh, say 2". cut it the length of the door bottom. screw it to the door so it is just off the floor. measure the gap from the whatever to the threshold face. get whatever weatherstripping that will fill the gap. 

this way, when the door is closed, the weatherstrip will butt up to the threshold and make the seal.

does that make sense ?


----------



## mguise (Sep 8, 2013)

Fix'n it, I would like it to function like an exterior front door should i.e. weather proof and energy efficient. 

Here's the thing, I could just replace the door (which we will do at some point) but I'm trying to deal with what we have. I just need to seal up the door.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. my idea was for air sealing. perhaps you could do that, and put some kind of awning at the bottom of the door. like a piece of z molding. that would stop most all of the rain. this would get you by until you replace the door.


----------



## mguise (Sep 8, 2013)

So I ended up using a circular saw to cut the bottom of the door with a blade meant for cutting steal (lots of sparks, make sure you are some place where a fire won't start kids). After I did this about an inch of metal parts inside the bottom of the door came out (looks like it was used to hold the old weatherstrip). I filled the bottom of the door with a piece of R10 FOAMULAR 250 Rigid Foam Insulation. I liquid nailed it in and let it set. Then I put the door back on the hinges, applied caulk to the bottom weatherstrip and screwed it into the bottom of the door. Win, we are good to go.

The only problem I had was that when I used the circular saw it scratched the door on both sides when it went across. No big deal on this project since we plan to replace the door at some point. However, I have to do this to another door.

Any ideas as to how I can keep the circular saw from scratching the door surface??? Thanks


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Use some wide painters tape. Cut right thru the tape, after making your marks on the tape.


----------



## mguise (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks RoyalAcresRod for your reply. It's actually the part of the circular saw that laid flat on the door (I believe they call that the shoe) that scratched the door. How do I avoid that next time? Thanks.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

As I said, lay wide painters tape (the kind that will not pull paint off) on the door. Tape a wide enough area wherever your saw shoe will contact. 

Make your marks on the tape where you'll cut with a straightedge. Cut right thru the tape. 

Remove it when done cutting.


----------



## mguise (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks RoyalAcresRod!!!


----------



## mguise (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help. I have to cut another door in my basement and I will use everything that I have learned from this forum to do it. Take Care :thumbup:


----------

